# bringing my dog to spain



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry to post another question so quickly - the help from the last one was good and very reassuring so i thought i would query another thing. 

when we come out which will not be for a few months we want to bring our dog with us. he is a 4 year old alsation. do i need a doggy passport for this or can we just bring him? also i was told that you have to have a dog licence is this right? if so how do i get one? can i get it in the uk and bring it with me?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

northwestlads said:


> sorry to post another question so quickly - the help from the last one was good and very reassuring so i thought i would query another thing.
> 
> when we come out which will not be for a few months we want to bring our dog with us. he is a 4 year old alsation. do i need a doggy passport for this or can we just bring him? also i was told that you have to have a dog licence is this right? if so how do i get one? can i get it in the uk and bring it with me?


yes you need a doggie passport! Take him along to your vet and he'll explain it all, but basically it involves your dog having to be micro chipped, all usual jabs up to date and a rabies jab and a follow up blood test to make sure its worked! He then will receive a passport, which even has a place for his photo lol! As for a licence in Spain, I'm not sure about that, but if he's on the "dangerous dog" list (I know he probably isnt dangerous, but its about the breed), then you do need to have some kind of a licence and adhere to certain rules - hopefully someone else can tell you more!


Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok there are a few things here. 

Firstly, in general. In order to bring your dog to Spain you must be fully vacinated, microchipped AND have a rabies vacination. You DO NOT need a blodo test to bring the dog to spain BUT you would need one (or 6 months quarantine) if you want to return to the UK.

My advice would be to contact your UK vet now and start the ball rolling with the passport. Once you have it you know that your dog is free to go in and out of the UK. The process involves a rabies jab (most vets recommend two with a couple of weeks apart), and then a month later a blood test to ensure there are sufficcient rabies antibodies. This blood has to be sent to a DEFRA approved Lab.

Once the blood test is passed the vet will issue the passport and 6 months from the date they took the blood your dog can bob in and out of the UK as you please (subject to keeping all jabs up to date and things like the pre-entry vet check and tick/worm treatment each time). Well worth getting the passport now.

When you get to Spain your UK micochip will not be registered on any of the European or Spanish systems (only UK), so have your local spanish VET (and there are loads who speak English) register the existing microchip onto the Spanish and European systems.

You said your dog is a GSD. I believe these fall into the category of "Potencialmente peligrosos" (potentially dangerous) in Spain. I have a rottweiler who falls into this category. If this is the case then yes you will need a licence to keep him in Spain. The process is a bit of a ball ache and you cannot do it in the UK ahead of departing. Each area varies slightly BUT here is my experience of obtaining the licence...


Get the microchip registered in spain (see above)
Ensure all jabs (inc rabies are up to date)
You will need your NIE & Residencia (see many other posts on here)
You will need to undertake a medical of your physical fitness and psychological fitness to own a dangerous dog (very simple, about 50 euros, and available at most private clinics and hospitals)
You will need to take out adequate dangerous dog liability insurance (contact a local specialist insurer)
Visit your local Ajuntamiente (town hall) with all your papers for the dog, and for you (you will also need to be on the Padron (electoral role) but can probably do this all at once
The town hall will want a fee from you (like everything), and they will ask you to sign a lot of forms including consent for a police check etc
After a week or so the licence will be issued. You then pay more money (about 30 euros in my case) and they register it on every police computer in Spain
Hey presto - one legal pooch!

Your dog must then be walked on a short lead and muzzled. I hate muzzles BUT you can take your dog to a spanish vet (if they are approved for this) and have a psychological assesment carried out on the dog also. If he passes you will be issued with yet another piece of paper from the vet and the passport stamped. This will then be registered with the Spanish college of veterinary surgeons and local authorities. This means that the dog can be walked without a muzzle. The test basically involves the vet roughing the dog up a bit and then filling in loads of forms about the dog, you, your house etc etc. Providing through the whole experience (of about 5 mins) the vet does not get bitten puppy will pass!

When you walk the dog you then should carry the licence (plastic card) and the vet certificate with you.

Like most things, a bit of hassle but worth it. Many people do not bother BUT if anything happens and you dont bother then you could end up with a destroyed doggy, and no end of personal trouble with the police.

Daft thing is, I have 3 dogs, the rotty is registered as required, but the local police often say hello to him, pat him on the head and have never asked to see the papers. This could be simply that they know he is licenced.

So.... i hope this has not put you off! It is fairly straight forward and most town halls have someone who will help you with all the forms!

Good luck!


----------



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

OH MY GOD! 
Thanks for the reply it all seems a bit much doesnt it. is it really necessery to do this or do you think i will be ok without it? my dog has never bitten anyoen and is a big softy


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

northwestlads said:


> OH MY GOD!
> Thanks for the reply it all seems a bit much doesnt it. is it really necessery to do this or do you think i will be ok without it? my dog has never bitten anyoen and is a big softy


I think it is VITAL you follow local procedures. IN the UK we are very quick to criticise people who come to "our country" and don't follow the rules. When in rome....., and when in Spain!

My dog being dangerous is a joke - he is the biggest softy going BUT as the licence says "potentially dangerous". He is not a yorkie and to be honest if he did decide to attack he could kill, it's as simple as that. In spain we have laws, procedures and rules and I personally feel that we should follow those rules. OK so some things are a hassle, but at the end of the day rules are rules.

If there are reports of a rotty attack locally, I know that the police will certainly go after the unlicenced ones before mine. Equally I know that if anything happens (like he bites a burgular) I have followed the law of the land and I (and the dog) are safe!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Or sell the dog and buy a rabbit


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

These things always look worse/complicated when they're written down, but its probably fairly straight forward and its best to follow the rules. If you're anything like me, you'll get caught one way or another if you dont lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Or sell the dog and buy a rabbit


HEPA!!! Thats wicked, he cant do that LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> HEPA!!! Thats wicked, he cant do that LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Thel sell rabbits in carrefour... skinned and ready to cook - is it just me or as a brit is there something sligtly wierd about eating rabbit? All my spanish mates tell me to try it but im squeemish!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Thel sell rabbits in carrefour... skinned and ready to cook - is it just me or as a brit is there something sligtly wierd about eating rabbit? All my spanish mates tell me to try it but im squeemish!



They sell em alive in our local market and they're not pets. Theres a sign up offering to make them "oven ready" for you! No, I know its silly, cos I eat other animals, but I couldnt eat a cute little bunny! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> They sell em alive in our local market and they're not pets. Theres a sign up offering to make them "oven ready" for you! No, I know its silly, cos I eat other animals, but I couldnt eat a cute little bunny!
> 
> Jo xxx


ewwww! NOOO!

I still struggle with lobster... I love lobster but can't do the whole "which one would you like senor" thing as they swim (or crawl) around a tank!

:focus: get your dog licenced or it may end up with egg fried rice and noodles on a menu del dia!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> :focus: get your dog licenced or it may end up with egg fried rice and noodles on a menu del dia!


:tape:

Jo xxxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> They sell em alive in our local market and they're not pets. Theres a sign up offering to make them "oven ready" for you! No, I know its silly, cos I eat other animals, but I couldnt eat a cute little bunny!
> 
> Jo xxx


I eat rabbit, it is good for you, very little cholesterol. Sold here in the butchers with head and eyes intact.

I remember the last G.S.D. I had. It would defend with its life, empty milk bottles and full dustbins. We were never bothered by politicians, Jehovah's Witnesses, or Double Glazing salesmen, Yes she was a good un was Sheba.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Thel sell rabbits in carrefour... skinned and ready to cook - is it just me or as a brit is there something sligtly wierd about eating rabbit? All my spanish mates tell me to try it but im squeemish!


Just think of it as a four-legged chicken.

It's OK but nothing special, a lot of small bones. Round here they cook it in an almond sauce - _conejo en salsa de almendras_ - which is yummy.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Or sell the dog and buy a rabbit


Or a ferret perhaps? You can get a pet passport for a ferret. Cats, dogs and ferrets. Wierd ...

Then with the ferret you can catch all the rabbits you want.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Or a ferret perhaps? You can get a pet passport for a ferret. Cats, dogs and ferrets. Wierd ...
> 
> Then with the ferret you can catch all the rabbits you want.


this is why these forums are so useful - pet ferret, cute little passport and no need to worry about paying for food, send it hunting!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think it is VITAL you follow local procedures. IN the UK we are very quick to criticise people who come to "our country" and don't follow the rules. When in rome....., and when in Spain!
> 
> My dog being dangerous is a joke - he is the biggest softy going BUT as the licence says "potentially dangerous". He is not a yorkie and to be honest if he did decide to attack he could kill, it's as simple as that. In spain we have laws, procedures and rules and I personally feel that we should follow those rules. OK so some things are a hassle, but at the end of the day rules are rules.
> 
> If there are reports of a rotty attack locally, I know that the police will certainly go after the unlicenced ones before mine. Equally I know that if anything happens (like he bites a burgular) I have followed the law of the land and I (and the dog) are safe!


I rescued a Rhodesian Ridgeback puppy from our local Animal Charity 5 years ago (Little knowing that he would explode into a giant!) where they will only release dogs once they are fully vaccinated, chipped and with a full passport.
I thank god they did becuase a couple of years later he attacked somebody quite nastily (somebody followed my heavily pregnant wife home and into our driveway, attempting to close the gate behind him). I reported the incident to the Guardia straight away as I didn't want any comeback on us, given the fact that Spanish law dictates that his breed could be interpreted as being a dangerous one. Once they knew that his passport, chip and vaccinations were all in order they basically intimated that we should have let the dog have a bit more fun. I wouldn't like to say how things may have turned out if any of the paperwork was not in order.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> I rescued a Rhodesian Ridgeback puppy from our local Animal Charity 5 years ago (Little knowing that he would explode into a giant!) where they will only release dogs once they are fully vaccinated, chipped and with a full passport.
> I thank god they did becuase a couple of years later he attacked somebody quite nastily (somebody followed my heavily pregnant wife home and into our driveway, attempting to close the gate behind him). I reported the incident to the Guardia straight away as I didn't want any comeback on us, given the fact that Spanish law dictates that his breed could be interpreted as being a dangerous one. Once they knew that his passport, chip and vaccinations were all in order they basically intimated that we should have let the dog have a bit more fun. I wouldn't like to say how things may have turned out if any of the paperwork was not in order.


We have a Rhodesian Ridgeback, now almost four years old. We have had him since he was an eight-week old pup from his breeder in Slovakia and he has an excellent pedigree - his grandfather was Crufts and World Champion 2003 and his parents were Czech,Slovak and InterChampions respectively. His brothers and sisters are all show dogs and have won prizes all over Europe but we have never and will never show him.
He has his tarjeta and of course passport, chip and everything necessary including the civil protection insurance required for such dogs.. 
He now weighs 54 kilos of muscle but is a gentle giant. You can see his photo in my album.
A couple of weeks ago I was walking him very early in the morning, about 06.00, along a quiet country lane on the outskirts of our village.
Suddenly Azor froze, began to bark (Ridgebacks don't often bark so when they do it means something is up) then to pull ahead. I could just about make out a shape advancing towards me. 
It was a young Moroccan guy and when he drew parallel Azor broke free and cornered him against a hedge. He didn't jump at him and certainly didn't bite but he wouldn't allow the poor guy to move until I calmed him down and then apologised to the terrified young man.
Was I worried about any comeback? Not at all. As far as I was concerned I was only too thankful that I can walk anywhere at any time with my dog knowing he will protect me and that if the person he is wary of has good intentions, they will accept my apologies and understand the situation. I know he will not harm them unless they do require restraint. Your dog acted properly and helped avoid what could have been a nasty situation for your wife. I hope you gave him a big juicy bone.
As for our local police....he is and has always been an object of admiration to them. The first words I heard in Spanish were bonito, guapo, magnifico....all addressed alas not to me but to my dog.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We have a Rhodesian Ridgeback, now almost four years old. We have had him since he was an eight-week old pup from his breeder in Slovakia and he has an excellent pedigree - his grandfather was Crufts and World Champion 2003 and his parents were Czech,Slovak and InterChampions respectively. His brothers and sisters are all show dogs and have won prizes all over Europe but we have never and will never show him.
> He has his tarjeta and of course passport, chip and everything necessary including the civil protection insurance required for such dogs..
> He now weighs 54 kilos of muscle but is a gentle giant. You can see his photo in my album.
> A couple of weeks ago I was walking him very early in the morning, about 06.00, along a quiet country lane on the outskirts of our village.
> ...


Sad to see that the Rhodesian Ridgeback falls clearly under the category of what the Spanish Government would class as a dangerous breed. My 3 year old daughter grew up with ours and I would argue that the half- vermin minature dogs that seem to roam the streets unaccompanied in Spain have a much worse temprement, but go unpunished because of their size. ( I could also argue that there is no such thing as a dangerous dog, just an irresponsible owner, but that's a different issue )


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> I could also argue that there is no such thing as a dangerous dog, just an irresponsible owner, but that's a different issue )


ah now this is something i couldn't agree more on!

every day I get hassled by a minature sort of hamster thing that an elderly lady walks on a string! nasty little thing and the old dear has no control what so ever over it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Thel sell rabbits in carrefour... skinned and ready to cook - is it just me or as a brit is there something sligtly wierd about eating rabbit? All my spanish mates tell me to try it but im squeemish!


have you never eaten paella valenciana?

we used to eat rabbit as kids in the UK


try it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The first words I heard in Spanish were bonito, guapo, magnifico....all addressed alas not to me but to my dog.


Hahaha, well we all need smth to strive towards Mary!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> have you never eaten paella valenciana?
> 
> we used to eat rabbit as kids in the UK
> 
> ...


i stick to the seafood paella normally... but xabiachica i am due a trip to valencia soon... i may just bite the bullet (or the bunny as the case may be!) I will report back!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha, well we all need smth to strive towards Mary!


True...but I have learnt when to give up.
I don't pursue hopeless causes....


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Most rural villages in Valencia have their own recipe for Paella that they are fiercely proud of - in my village it is ' Cornejo y Caracoles ', which reminds me - I think the free community giant paella is next weekend...


----------

